

Microsoft Discontinues Free Visual Studio C++ IDE, now Metro only - xpaulbettsx
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2012/05/18/a-look-ahead-at-the-visual-studio-11-product-lineup-and-platform-support.aspx?PageIndex=3

======
protomyth
from the page: "For example, the Express edition for Windows 8 allows
developers to use C#, Visual Basic, C++ and JavaScript" and "If you would like
to use a language specific Express edition (C# Express, Visual Basic Express,
or C++ Express) without specialized tooling for the latest platforms, you can
use the Visual Studio 2010 Express editions, which will continue to be
available as free downloads."

~~~
xpaulbettsx
C++ will only work for Metro (WinRT) apps, not console applications or
standard Win32 apps.

